# W2’s



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 8, 2021)

Just an FYI, w2’s are available in workday. I’m sure mine is wrong because they had to fix my New Years week check.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jan 8, 2021)

As a (former) team member, it didn't seem to work.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 8, 2021)

TheCartGuy said:


> As a (former) team member, it didn't seem to work.


You need to create an account to download the pdf .


----------



## rd123 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Jaxtone (Jan 8, 2021)

Just downloaded mine!!🤑🤑🤑🤑


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 11, 2021)

bad news.  u cant file the free version on intuit until mid january.  if u file now, its 80 dollars.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 11, 2021)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> bad news.  u cant file the free version on intuit until mid january.  if u file now, its 80 dollars.


Use Taxhawk. I’ve used it for years. Free federal and state is like $13.


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 11, 2021)

good to know.. but i already file on intuit every year and so they have records of me for the past 6-7 years on their site.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 13, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> bad news.  u cant file the free version on intuit until mid january.  if u file now, its 80 dollars.



That's fine. Trump changed some law that doesn't allow people getting earned income credit to get their returns before a certain date anyway.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jan 27, 2021)

I always just bought TurboTax.. close to tax season Target does some pretty deep discounts and promos on the CD copy.

so much easier than the headache of shady websites, all in one place and saved to my computer. That alone was worth the cost with a good sale on it.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 29, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> I always just bought TurboTax.. close to tax season Target does some pretty deep discounts and promos on the CD copy.
> 
> so much easier than the headache of shady websites, all in one place and saved to my computer. That alone was worth the cost with a good sale on it.


I’ve been using tax hawk for years. Free federal, and $13 for state. Always has been a breeze and you can download your returns.  Most people claim the standard deduction anyway, which makes it even easier.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 30, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I’ve been using tax hawk for years. Free federal, and $13 for state. Always has been a breeze and you can download your returns.  Most people claim the standard deduction anyway, which makes it even easier.


I use Turbo Tax free version, federal and state both free. Can download and print, and it imports your w2s.


----------



## Guessed Service (Feb 6, 2021)

If you make below a certain yearly income, the IRS Free File system lets you do free Returns for both federal and state!


----------

